# 88 300zx 2+2 vg30 dash light cycle. Engine light?



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys. Just got a 88 300zx 2+2 5 speed non turbo with 140,000. Just getting things replaced and figured out. Was wondering if anyone could tell me the cycle the dash lights do when turned on. My dash is the digital type, and the door,oil,security,and brake lights all come on above with the key turned on. The water symbol and the washer symbol both flash in the digital check box with the key turned on. Here's the question, when started the digital check box goes solid orange light up till I push the check button. It comes up washer then goes out after checking twice. What symbols usually cycle through the digital check. box, and what is the normal cycle. I'm guessing its not supposed to shine solid. Is the check engine light displayed in the digital box or up top next to the brake light, and is it supposed to come on with the key turned on? I also may have a short somewhere as my digital water temperature gauge in the dash works very briefly then fades out, and sometimes doesn't come on at all. Thanks for your time, and I greatly appreciate any help. I know thers a bunch of different dash configurations, so if I can ellaborate more just ask! Thanks again. Rich


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Does it not start? Or are you wondering if you have lights out in your dash?


----------



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I got it figured out the other day. Now I have a fuel problem runs fine with a little bobble in the throttle at low ends of gears. Then when sat for a couple minuets starts but sputters out when the gas that was primed from the fuel pump runs out. Have to shut down and re_prime to try to start again but it just bogs out and runs out of gas. Let it sit for a while longer n it starts and runs just the same as first stated just a slight bobble in the low end at low rpms. Then stop it and does the same.new fuel filter,pressure regulator seems fine, good gas. Fuel pump clogged?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to install a fuel pressure gauge and test the fuel pressure.


----------



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

Just ran a code 22 and 23, fuel pump circuit open or shorted andidle switch circuit signal open. Any ideas? Putting fuel pressure gauge on soon. It will run fine then not want to restart. Either runs out of fuel or runs real lean on fuel, and dies out when given throttle. Fuel pump has to re-prime to get fuel to re-fire. Re-start then idles rough and leans out. Sit for a bit starts idles from 13-10. Little erratically but will run fine. Any clues with those codes? Hoping its nota ground somewhere, I hate chasing electrical gremlins


----------



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

I really need to know the factory idle speed for my 88 n/a manual. My sticker is non existant white.thanks. Rich


----------

